# Bolero - Towbar Electrics



## 110658 (Mar 17, 2008)

Good morning. Can I tap your collective knowledge again please? As I work through the final list of issues with the camper (630EW) I want to install a towbar. I have been kindly sent the installation sheets by Swift & had a quick look to see if I could see any problems over the weekend. Can anybody point me in the direction of the block connector that connects the internal harness to the lighting loom? 
The diagram shows two main connection points for the towbar supplementary loom. One is to the main block connector under the rear nearside to the Fiat loom which I easily located but it also shows a spur coming from the rear existing loom to the internal loom via a second connector (inside). Following the rear loom underneath to the back of the vehicle, there are no spurs coming off it & then it disappears up behind the rear panel. I have spent a lot of time trying to sort out the rear camera & thus know all the panels at the back & cant find a block connector under any of them (floor in the locker - floor in the sink cabinet & angled floor trim across the bathroom). Would anybody have an idea where to look - I don’t know if this is just a power supply or a multifeed of some description.
It would appear from the camera discussion that my 630 - an early one - may have an electrical architecture a little different to the latter ones but any thoughts would be gratefully revived.

Thanks

Marco


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Marco, if you would contact our technical people tomorrow i thing they may be help, locate the connections. (01482 678981)

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## 110658 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ian - many thanks. I spoke to Daniel & he has helped with a diagram but it appears I may have a loom from an earlier supplier - it just about sums up my time with this camper, that nothing go's that easily.

Thanks again.

Regrds

Marco


----------

